# TNT Crate



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like the Coyote got a delivery.
The Roadrunner better watch out
"Beep,Beep"


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

haha thats great good job


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool, wyatt. ka-boom!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great prop in a perfect setting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

(Bang-us Blow-up-us)


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great props. Very professional. I can't wait to see how you use them in your haunt.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Classic. I can see lotsa blown up bluckys and buckys laying around the boxes.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Classic. I can see lotsa blown up bluckys and buckys laying around the boxes.


Oh, yeah!! Wyatt, with those you GOTTA have a blast crater!!! With scattered skellies & bits; great call CC. Wyatt, you're xeriscaped, you should be able to pull that off without too much problem... am I right? You could probably blacken the inside of the crater with charcoal dust for that blasted burned look... and afterwards you hose the rocks off and re-level the crater spot with no trace.

I love your haunt! This cartoony Old West/Ghost Town is just so much fun. And your new TNT display is just, well, the bomb...! :cheeseton:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Hmmmmmm, love the crater idea Rev, I'll have to see were to work it in.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice! How did you age the wood at the corners?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job, Wyatt!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy Crates of TNT ..NIce work Wyatt
" I can see lotsa blown up bluckys and buckys laying around the boxes." < good one creepy

maybe a rabid Wiley and a blown up roadrunner finally..you could even add in that speedy gonzales mouse LOL


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Wile E. Coyote. Super GEEEE-nius.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, a couple of my favorite cartoon characters come to life! Where's the giant ACME slingshot?

Good work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love those... I can't wait to see your set up this year.


----------

